
Myhrvold: Subsidies Stymie Wind and Solar Innovation - Bloomberg - johndcook
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-27/energy-subsidies-stymie-wind-solar-innovation-nathan-myhrvold.html
======
bediger
I'm suffering cognitive dissonance here. This is Nathan Myhrvold of
"Intellectual Ventures" fame, right? Given that the state has granted him
many, many intellectual monopolies, what gives him the brass to complain about
styming innovation? Monopolies are widely regarded (in conventional, fact-
based economics) as caps on innovation.

This seems more than a little bit hypocritical. One has to speculate that
either Myhrvold feels his monopolies threatened by whatever is subsidized, or
he feels he's not getting his "fair" share of the subsidy money.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's fairly traditional for American individuals/corporations that benefit
from government assistance to fight against the same when it applies to others
e.g. "deregulation" is usually just re-regulation that favors the incumbents.

In this case he's also rewriting the history of Silicon Valley to not be an
offshoot of the tax funded military:

The Secret History of Silicon Valley
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFSPHfZQpIQ>

